# I need info on Edo and Meiji Period Japan.



## Devora (Mar 3, 2013)

I need info on the Culture of those periods, as well as the Class system, the governments workings, the education system/process, Religions, etc.

Don't hold back. whatever you think might help me just give it.


----------

